# Kodi sur Apple TV4



## Nonath (17 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, 
Qui à déjà mis Kodi sur apple TV4 ??
Vu plusieurs videos et ça a l'air facile à mettre.
Lien vidéo ==>  




ou ==>


----------



## sayreul (26 Avril 2016)

Hello.  
Oui , installé très facilement ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## ktv75 (26 Avril 2016)

Est ce qu'avec Kodi on peu lire du h264 et 265 sans problème ?


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## WeeD37 (3 Mai 2016)

j'ai installé aussi mais c'est franchement pas terrible, je vois pas trop l'utilité en faite
avec plex je lis tout pas besoin de kodi


----------



## Nonath (4 Mai 2016)

Pour cela pas installé, avec Plex et Infuse 4 pro c'est top


----------



## Kcbk30 (6 Juin 2016)

Oui mais avec Kodi, tous les films (au ciné en ce moment) et les séries (H+24 sorties US) sont regardables en streaming gratuitement.


----------



## nemrod (2 Août 2016)

WeeD37 a dit:


> j'ai installé aussi mais c'est franchement pas terrible, je vois pas trop l'utilité en faite
> avec plex je lis tout pas besoin de kodi



Sur Mac, PLEX ne tient pas la coMP araison avec Kodi


----------

